# 1979 Santana 35



## passinthru (Jul 16, 2014)

My prop strut broke and I am looking for dimensional drawings so that I can have one built, or a location that I purchase a new strut. Does anyone know where I can acquire either?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Santanas were constructed by WD Schock. WD Schock is still in business and claims to support their older models. W. D. Schock - Setting the Standard Since 1946

They may be able to get you a drawing or even have one cast for you.

The boat was designed by Shad Turner. I have no idea where Shad is these days but he might have drawings if WD Schock does not.

Jeff


----------



## passinthru (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you Jeff,
I contacted Shock already and they are trying to find the drawings.

Eric


----------

